# Ugh...the weather



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

This weather is killing me. I want to get out so bad and do something this weekend, but its going to be colllldddd. In the 30's and 40's. I need a wood burning fireplace for my tent, then I could handle it. :rotflmao1:


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey... cold weather just gives you an excuse to snuggle in the sleeping bag longer, right?

I actually rent the modern cabins at my local state park in the off season to still get to enjoy some "camping" when the weather is too cold for the tent!


----------



## rcButterfly (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, thats the way to go. We are doing that this weekend, cabin on a lake just to get away. I cant sit in the house another weekend


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Sandy Bottom has those cabins, and I saw them. They look very nice and roomy. The wood fireplace is needed. I don't mind being cold as long as I come in and warm up. I was raised with the cold, but we always came inside with the wood stoves and fireplaces. They warm your bones.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Tough to beat the wooden fireplace, thats for sure. We rented a cabin this weekend in Smithville TN on Center Hill Lake, just to get away. It had a gas log fireplace, not the same, but it was better than nothing. It also had a hot tub on the deck, that was the best. It was 15 degrees outside, and we were in the hot tub, which was 102 degrees :scratchhead:. Had a blast, until you get out to go in


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Well that sounds luxurious! A hot tub and cold weather outside. It reminds me of when we were kids. I went into the sauna, which was HOT. Then we would sit for a few minutes. Then, we'd race outside , and dive into the chilly lake water. Then go right back and do it again.


----------

